

Wriggling worm is breakthrough for artificial life - lingben
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10535160/Wriggling-worm-is-breakthrough-for-artificial-life.html

======
lingben
[https://github.com/openworm/OpenWorm](https://github.com/openworm/OpenWorm)

